# Nice Boar



## Catdaddy SC (Feb 27, 2012)

My buddy got this one Saturday in the SC Low Country. He cut up 5 dogs pretty good but they'll be ok. Didn't get an official weight, but it's the biggest boar he's caught, and he's caught a bunch.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Feb 27, 2012)

Pics?


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Feb 27, 2012)

It was showing up for me. I edited it. Let me know if you can't see him.


----------



## nkbigdog (Feb 27, 2012)

Dang I don't know what you call em Tusk or Cutters but they look huge!! Wow congrats


----------



## jaredbeecher (Feb 27, 2012)

Dang good hog!!!!!


----------



## Ranger (Feb 27, 2012)

Good cutters on that one. Congrats


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Feb 27, 2012)

Ranger said:


> Good cutters on that one. Congrats




The boars cutters were over 5 in long. The curved back so far he couldn't cut the dogs bad. Most of the damage was from him biting and throwing them. Finally one bulldog got a good grip and rotated around with the boar. He ran in and grabbed one back leg and the other boy got the other leg. His girl friend killed the hog. It was her second trip hoghunting.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thats a stud for sure!! Nice hog!


----------



## hoglife (Feb 27, 2012)

dang good one


----------



## sean777 (Feb 27, 2012)

That is one awesome boar...Congrats


----------



## stickerswife (Feb 27, 2012)

*nice boar*

I think I'm gonna be the first to say.........Sounds like someB*&&#$%t to me


----------



## brandonsc (Feb 27, 2012)

really nice hog


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Feb 28, 2012)

stickerswife said:


> I think I'm gonna be the first to say.........Sounds like someB*&&#$%t to me



Umm,.....ok. If that makes you feel better, we'll go with that.


----------



## Redbow (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice Hog man, congrats on taking him. The woman who killed the Hog is braver than I tell your friend to marry her !


----------



## HawgWild23 (Feb 29, 2012)

nice hog.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Mar 8, 2012)

I can't post the video they made on here, but if you do a youtube search for.......Harleyville Hogzilla, you can watch it.


----------



## huntfourfun (Mar 8, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> I can't post the video they made on here, but if you do a youtube search for.......Harleyville Hogzilla, you can watch it.



Do you know if that was filmed with a GoPro?  I'm looking at buying one........nice hog!!


----------



## doubleshot (Mar 8, 2012)

good hog


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 8, 2012)

I watched the video but there is no way I would sit there and fight with a hog like that for 5 min's till someone makes there to me to stick it,either they stay up with me or they stay at the truck.Very good hog though


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Mar 9, 2012)

huntfourfun said:


> Do you know if that was filmed with a GoPro?  I'm looking at buying one........nice hog!!



yep, two go pros


----------



## benosmose (Mar 9, 2012)

Good vid i carry my 22 pistol 1 in the ear and all that struggling is over.Good hog congrats to them.


----------

